# Decreased Fetal Heart Rate



## KrissyB

Hey Everybody -
I just had my regular weekly OB appt (week 38), and I was a little surprised about baby's heart beat. She has consistently been between 158-148 for basically the entire pregnancy - but today she was only at 131.
The doctor said she sounded "perfect" as far as rhythm and strength of her heartbeat went, and that as long it was in the "normal" range of 110-160, there was nothing to worry about... But it still sounds very disconcerting to me.
I do think I'm getting closer to labor - she's dropped (the doctor found her heart beat RIGHT above the edge of my pelvis), and I'm getting very frequent and strong BH (but they become irregular and space out when I sit or lay down). So maybe that has something to do with it? I felt her kicking around while I was in the waiting room, so I don't think she was that sleepy. 
Anyone have anything similar happen to them?


----------



## caramelly

From my notes at 34 weeks, the midwife wrote down 148 the last time it was 153.

I think it's normal as they grown bigger. I think the heart beat at first goes over 160 (180 I even think? )when they start to have the heartbeat at first. it's kinda nice to know


----------



## Rickles

Yes - mine has dropped from 160 to 130s - doc said that's totally normal... baby's heart rate drops a little closer it gets to birth xx


----------



## ferens06

My little lady has been 140-150 since 16 weeks. My 38 week appointment was 130. The MW didn't say anything :shrug:


----------



## KrissyB

Well, sounds like it's common enough then :) And especially further along in the pregnancy.
Thanks for sharing your experiences everybody. :flower:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

My boy's went down from about 155 at week 20 to 140 at week 24. Midwife did not seem concerned at all when I asked her about the change.


----------



## bitethebullet

Smaller animals have faster heart rates so maybe it's fairly normal for the heartrate to be slower as the baby grows? My baby has been in the 140-150 range but was 130-140 at last app.


----------



## destynibaby

my ultrasound at 26 weeks was 136 and thats the lowest it has ever been. they werent concerned
yesterday at my OB appt it was back up to the normal 155
and no baby was not sleep at ultrasound. he was kicking and moving and punching the crap out of that ultrsound probe thingy whatever its called lol


----------



## seaweed eater

Mine has gone down in third trimester, too (from 140 to more in the 120s and 130s).

It also depends on what they are doing. Having had a couple of NSTs, I'm surprised at how much variability there can be. For example, mine seems to have a resting rate in the upper 120s but it quickly goes up as high as the 150s when he moves around, and then comes back down.


----------



## mumof1+1

My friends baby's heartrate settled at about 132bpm whenshe hit 36/37 weeks - its perfectly normal to slow as baby gets bigger because the heart doesn't have to pump as fast, the smaller the baby (earlier on) the faster it beats, the bigger baby gets the more it slows - that doesn't mean that a heartrate of 130 will produce you an 8lb+ baby either, my friends lil girl weighed in at 6lb 10oz :)

Dont worry hun, its normal. I have known my baby's heartrate only be 130ish when I first put doppler on, because I then disturb baby it increases and reduces again. Hope you are feeling more reassured that all is well x


----------



## 3porfavor

Yes same here. My last appointment she said he must be chilling out or a chilled baby as they heartrate was lower than usual, but she wasnt concerned about it. Once she prodded him it sped up again.


----------



## mommy0629

It's perfectly normal, as the baby grows their heart rate gradually gets slower, that's what's supposed to happen :)


----------



## Melissa x

I've just had the same worry at my MW app, baby is now around 130 too but then she said its normal, she said its likely to be a boy but I've stayed team yellow so don't no but if lots of people are finding this then maybe hb isn't a predictor lol


----------



## x Helen x

Melissa x said:


> I've just had the same worry at my MW app, baby is now around 130 too but then she said its normal, she said its likely to be a boy but I've stayed team yellow so don't no but if lots of people are finding this then maybe hb isn't a predictor lol

For what it's worth, I don't think the heart rate gender theory is accurate at all. My baby's heart rate has been 120-130 at my last two appointments and we're expecting a girl (confirmed at 2 scans) :)

And yes I think it's quite normal for the heart rate to drop a little the further on you get. My little girl used to be around the 150 mark but now she is 120-130.


----------



## KrissyB

x Helen x said:


> Melissa x said:
> 
> 
> I've just had the same worry at my MW app, baby is now around 130 too but then she said its normal, she said its likely to be a boy but I've stayed team yellow so don't no but if lots of people are finding this then maybe hb isn't a predictor lol
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't think the heart rate gender theory is accurate at all. My baby's heart rate has been 120-130 at my last two appointments and we're expecting a girl (confirmed at 2 scans) :)
> 
> And yes I think it's quite normal for the heart rate to drop a little the further on you get. My little girl used to be around the 150 mark but now she is 120-130.Click to expand...

Same here - I think at her very first scan she might have been 160, but since then averages around 150 depending on movement. And then at this past scan she was 130... And baby's been confirmed as a girl at quite a few ultrasounds. 
So it sounds like you are definitely still team yellow and things could go either way! I don't think the HB is reliable.


----------

